# New member



## Pedro (Dec 22, 2014)

Hello, brothers 

I'm a new member here I was raised master mason in Texas at Garland lodge 441, 
And really like this site and hope to meet new brethren.


----------



## Ghost (Dec 22, 2014)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Kyle Samuel (Dec 22, 2014)

Good to have you bother!


----------



## Bro. Staton (Dec 23, 2014)

Welcome Bro Pedro you have come to a great site..Here you will find a ton of good brothers from all over with a great span of knowledge.


----------



## AndreAshlar (Dec 23, 2014)

Welcome brother!


----------



## Gomabxi (Dec 23, 2014)

*Welcome to he site*


----------



## KSigMason (Dec 23, 2014)

Greetings and welcome!


----------



## dmurawsky (Dec 24, 2014)

Welcome, brother, from Trenton Cyrus #5 in NJ.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Dec 27, 2014)

Welcome to the forums!


----------

